

The 18F Content Guide - bovermyer
https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/07/06/18f-content-guide/

======
roninb
I find it interesting that they suggest content creators should remove FAQ
sections. The first response to questions in most online communities I am a
part of is "RTFM," how should someone RTFM if there is no M? I guess the fact
that there are so many "first time user", "nub here, where do I start?" is a
pretty good indicator that the FAQ isn't the first stop shop for a good bit of
users.

~~~
kevan
My impression was that they see FAQ sections as an excuse to not organize
content. If you don't have any FAQs then it forces you to put the content in a
section with a heading that's actually descriptive and will help with SEO.

~~~
smackfu
I've also seen companies use a FAQ as a place to put "questions you won't like
the answers to."

